# linden method.... again



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Since the forum crashed, I have not been able to PM anyone about the linden method. So are there people out here who have tried it?
I'd like a copy of it to give it a try


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh yeah I think you PMd me and I never got around to emailing it sorry!! just PM me ur address again adn ill send it


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Lauren? I PM'd you about the linden method, did you recieved it? :? 
I think this linden method has certain points that may help everyone here, why isn't anyone else trying it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

oops i'm so sorry! I did recieve your PM but...haven't really sent it yet... :? sorry!! I will right now.


----------



## DutchMark (Aug 10, 2004)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

amlangela said:


> Sorry to ask, what is the Lindon Method again? Does it help dp-dr?


it didnt help my feeling of dp but it did manage to break my morning anxiety to a high degree,mainly by using breathing teqniques,it helps with anxiety and panic but thats all to be honest


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

http://www.linden-method.com is where you can find info on it. It's just a method that combines exercise, dieting, breathing tequniques...changing your thoughts. can't really remember what elese


----------

